

Etcd 0.4.0 with Standby Mode - enos_feedler
http://coreos.com/blog/etcd-0.4.0/

======
russell_h
Have you all benchmarked very large clusters? Would love to see how this
helps.

~~~
thebeardisred
There was some limited testing today of 25 machines. Tomorrow I'm going to try
and spin up about 60 concurrently to see if it falls over.

------
thebeardisred
Yay. Time to try and scale clusters up by an order of magnitude.

